# Uses for fresh buttermilk



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

What do you do with yours?


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I use it for biscuits and pancakes. I also feed it back to the bottle calves. I'm just a beginner too, so I'm looking forward to other responses.

downhome


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We do the pancakes and biscuits too. Sweetie makes a great buttermilk cake, with nuts and raisins, also. We mix with chicken feed, let set until next morning, heat in the winter time on the wood stove for the chickens....James


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Marinade chicken in buttermilk overnight before frying is supposed to help make it more tender.

I also use buttermilk in baking bread in place of other liquid.

After you make your butter, place your buttermilk(2 quarts buttermilk) in a kettle. Heat to 130 degrees. Add 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar. Stir with a fork and let set a few seconds. It should form curds. If it doesn't separate add a little more vinegar. Pour into a cheesecloth lined strainer. You just made a simple cheese!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Buttermilk works great for squirrel and rabbit too. Also we use it for onion and zuchinni rings, dip in buttermilk and then into seasoned flour mixture and deep fry....James


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Biscuits and pancakes, like people have said. Plus as liquid in just about any baked good (including custard pies). I also use it in place of cream and most of the butter in mashed potatoes. Last month, when I had a cold and sore thought, I blended it with jam to make smoothies--felt and tasted great.

But the absolute best is buttermilk ice cream. Here's my base recipe (I only use 6 yolks and up the buttermilk to 3 cups): http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2009/04/buttermilk-ice-cream/


----------

